# Jotul 118 :fix, scrap or sell as-is?



## rparker (May 13, 2012)

Have an old (1970's?) Jotul 118, green enamel.  No issues with heat plates, no cracks.  Haven't burned in probably 10 years.  Lent it to a family member and when it was returned he had "taken it apart" to make easier to transport.  Snapped off a couple of screws inside but unit went back together fine.
Do these older stoves have any value? 
I could drill, tap and replace the screws, rope gaskets and clean up the stove. 
Can get pics, but it is under a pile-o-stuff in the garage.
Any opinions, advice?


----------



## webbie (May 13, 2012)

YES,

It is worth fixing up. Definitely not scrap.

This is a classic stove and also works very well. You could say it was the stove that started it all (the modern stove revoluton).


----------



## Defiant (May 13, 2012)

Photos


----------



## Ironwood (May 14, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Photos


 118's are great stoves. We have our 118 in the basement and fire it up when the temps get cold enough. Fix it up to use or sell to someone who can make use of it. Too good of a stove to be in pieces.


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2012)

This is a classic and desirable stove. If the stove is in nice condition, with good burn plates and properly restored with fresh gaskets it could be worth as much as $800 in peak season.


----------



## defiant3 (May 16, 2012)

begreen said:


> This is a classic and desirable stove. If the stove is in nice condition, with good burn plates and properly restored with fresh gaskets it could be worth as much as $800 in peak season.


 Perhaps, but ALL 118's eventually crack their sides.  If you look close to the moose's rear or along side the tree you may see it , but if not then just wait.  Not  hard to reassemble, and may be worth $800.00 (optimistic perhaps?)  but take a look at the Black Bear.  Same stove updated, priced pretty well, more features, and likely to provide many good years.  The 118 is going to last forever too... if you don't use it much.  Just my HO.


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2012)

In my experience the cracks occur when maintenance of the burn plates is poor and the fire has direct contact with the sides. The same goes for the backs of the original 602's which had no factory back burn plate protection. Run properly and well maintained, these stoves last quite well.


----------



## rparker (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I need a small project and I think this will be it.  On the inside, should I clean, scrape, etc back to clean metal or should I also paint?
Will post pics when I get it uncovered.
Hopefully I can get enough to cover a ton or two of pellets.


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2012)

No need to dress up the interior of the stove. You could wire brush the worst crud off, but no need or gain by taking it down to bare metal and definitely no need to paint. Inspect it carefully for hairline cracks. Reassemble with stove cement in all the seams. If there are broken screws or bolts, no biggie. Drill them out and retap.


----------

